# Ear Mite medicine for cats...



## lilangelhotots (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I found a site somewhere saying that it is safe to use ear mite medication made for cats in the treatment of rabbits. I have Ivermectin and plan on using that later on, but I need something for relief now. I called the vet and they have ear mite medicine for cats. It's the same mite in cats that it is in rabbits right? 

Thanks for any replies. The 4 mo. old doe we got saturday has a mite problem in both ears, UGH.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes.



Pam


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jul 30, 2008)

So just follow the directions and it _should_ be safe to use? What about using Ivermectin *and* the cat ear mite med together? 

Thanks Pam!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2008)

To avoid possible drug interaction, don't use them together. If you have Ivermectin, you can put that into the ear instead.

Pam


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, just got back from the vet. They gave me Acarexx which is 0.01% Ivermectin. I'll give this and will wait a month and give Ivermectin paste if it still doesn't look cleared up. Thanks for the help Pam!


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 30, 2008)

My Vet has recommended the use of Revolution, for cats, to use as a preventative for ear mites and fleas. I have a few that have free run of the front yard and the possibility of them picking up one, or both, is great.


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup Invermectin, Revolution and Advantage are safe for treating fleas/mites in rabbits. So is invermectin. Stay away from Frontline. 

And, with any medication, make sure your vet knows it is to treat a rabbit so he/she can help you figure out the correct dosage. Meds like invermectin can be fatal if given in incorrect dosages.


----------



## ra7751 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a little note on this thread for everyone....as mentioned in the thread, Acarexx is an excellent treatment for ear mites. It comes in two small vials. It is a one time treatment and will take care of the adult mites, any that hatch and the eggs. A little pricey but worth it.

Ivermectin is a traditional treatment. It can be given orally, topically or injected. I prefer injected. 

Revolution is a prescription only med that is great and covers quite a few parasited including intestinal ones.

There is a new drug available called Capstar. We have been using it in squirrels and birds for parasites like fleas and maggots. It can be given orally....either as a pill or crushed in fluid, suppository or can be made into a spray and used topically. I haven't tried it on rabbits yet since I haven't had the need to....so if someone just happens to ask their vet about it, I would be interested to see if any doctors have used Capstar on rabbits.

Randy


----------



## Ivory (Jul 30, 2008)

The problem with Capstar is that it only kills parasites that are biting, so while it will kill every adult, it won't kill eggs or larvae.


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahhhhh, that explains a lot!!! I got a puppy off of Craigslist 2 weeks ago.....I know,
I shouldn't have but when I asked the hubby to leave, I told him to take his dog with him...he did. Anyway, feeling the lose, I looked for a puppy and found Queequag.

Queequag came home on the 12th and went to the Vets on the 14th. He was loaded with fleas, whip worms, round worms, hook worms, and coccidia. He was so infested with parasites that he had no muscle mass, his gums were white, he had no energy, and he only weighed 3 pounds

He was given Capstar for the fleas and still had them when we went on Tuesday.
Dr. Mike gave me Revolution for puppies....hopefully, it will work quickly.

Queek is getting better. He still has hook worms and round worms but, the whip worms and coccidia is gone. His gums are now pink and he now weighs 4.5 pounds.
He now has a lot of spunk and is a happy little guy. 

Anyway, this explains why the Capstar didn't have a lasting effect. Thanks!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2008)

Even when I use Revolution I use two applications to be sure I get all the eggs as well. Those things are nasty!


----------

